# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Yếu tố cần để là công chứng viên

## Trans24h

Ngay khi đã sở hữu tấm bằng Cử nhân Luật, nếu có muốn thành chứng viên, một người cần chuẩn bị những gì? Luật công chứng năm 2014 có những quy định trả lời cụ thể vấn đề này.

Tham gia khóa đào tạo hành nghề tại Học viện Tư pháp

Trước hết, để trở thành chứng viên, một người bắt buộc phải là công dân Việt Nam, được đào tạo và có bằng cử nhân luật; có đủ sức khỏe và tư cách đạo đức tốt.

Sau khi có bằng cử nhân luật, người đó phải tham gia khóa đào tạo nghề công chứng trong 12 tháng tại Học viện Tư pháp. Sau khóa đào tạo chuyên môn, Học viện Tư pháp cấp giấy chứng nhận tốt nghiệp khóa học cho người học.

Xem thêm: * Công chứng Viên là*

Việc tham gia khóa đào tạo hành nghề công chứng không bị áp dụng cho tất cả các trường hợp. Cụ thể, theo Điều 10 Luật Công chứng 2014, những đối tượng sau sẽ được miễn đào tạo hành nghề công chứng:

- Người đã có thời gian làm thẩm phán, kiểm sát viên, điều tra viên từ 05 năm trở lên;
 - Luật sư đã hành nghề từ 05 năm trở lên;
 - Giáo sư, phó giáo sư chuyên ngành luật, tiến sĩ luật;

- Người đã là thẩm tra viên cao cấp ngành tòa án, kiểm tra viên cao cấp ngành kiểm sát; chuyên viên cao cấp, nghiên cứu và điều tra viên cao cấp, giảng viên pháp luật cao cấp.

Các trường hợp được miễn đào tạo hành nghề công chứng vẫn phải tham gia khóa bồi dưỡng kỹ năng hành nghề công chứng và quy tắc đạo đức hành nghề công chứng tại Học viện Tư pháp trong 03 tháng và tập sự hành nghề.




 Điều kiện để trở thành chứng viên

Điều kiện để trở thành chứng viên

Tập sự hành nghề

Người đã hoàn chuyển sang khóa đào tạo hành nghề công chứng hoặc khóa huấn luyện bồi dưỡng hành nghề công chứng đăng ký việc tập sự hành nghề với Sở Tư pháp nơi có Phòng công chứng hoặc Văn phòng công chứng nhận tập sự.

Trường hợp không tìm được tổ chức hành nghề công chứng để tập sự hoặc gặp khó khăn trong việc tự liên lạc, người tập sự có thể liên hệ với Sở Tư pháp đại phương nơi mình muốn tập sự để được bố trí phù hợp (Khoản 1, Điều 11 Luật Công chứng 2014).

Thời gian thực tập hành nghề công chứng là 12 tháng đối với những người tốt nghiệp khóa đào tạo hành nghề công chứng, 03 tháng đối với người tốt nghiệp khóa bồi dưỡng nghề công chứng. Người có nguyện vọng được quyền thay đổi nơi tập sự nhưng phải đảm bảo tổng thời gian tập sự tối thiểu tại mỗi tổ chức hành nghề là 03 tháng (Khoản 2, Điều 3, Thông tư 04/2015/TT-BTP).

Kiểm tra kết quả tập sự

Việc đăng ký kiểm tra kết quả tập sự có thể được thực hiện tại Sở Tư pháp nơi đăng ký tập sự khi có kỳ kiểm tra do Bộ Tư pháp tổ chức hoặc ngay khi người tâp sự nộp báo cáo kết quả tập sự. Một năm, Bộ Tư pháp tổ chức 02 kỳ kiểm tra kết quả tập sự hành nghề công chứng. Trong trường hợp không đạt yêu cầu trong kỳ kiểm tra trước, người tập sự được phép đăng ký kiểm tra lại trong đợt sau nhưng mà tổng số lần kiểm tra tối đa chỉ 03 lần (Điều 16, Điều 17, Thông tư 04/2015/TT-BTP).

Người đạt yêu cầu kiểm tra kết quả tập sự hành nghề công chứng được cấp giấy chứng nhận kết quả kiểm tra tập sự hành nghề công chứng.

Bổ nhiệm công chứng viên    

Xem thêm: *Công chứng viên cần có gì*

Khi đạt tiêu chuẩn hành nghề và đã tham gia các khóa đào tạo, bồi dưỡng chuyên môn, có giấy chứng nhận hoàn sang tập sự hành nghề công chứng, người có nguyện vọng đủ điều kiện nộp văn bản xin bổ nhiệm công chứng viên theo quy định tại Điều 12 của Luật Công chứng 2014.

Trong thời hạn 30 ngày kể từ ngày nhận được văn bản và hồ sơ đề nghị bổ nhiệm công chứng viên của Sở Tư pháp, Bộ trưởng Bộ Tư pháp xem xét, ra quyết định bổ nhiệm công chứng viên. đó là thời điểm xác định một người chính thức trở thành chứng viên.

----------

